# Can anyone tell me the scale of this rr based on these photos?



## pursual (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to ask an electrical question about this railroad, but thought it would be good to determine the scale first so I can ask in the appropriate category. Any ideas?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is O scale...high end MTH stuff there, I think Lionel offers that 2-10-10-2...


----------



## pursual (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, I wasnt sure if O gauge meant O scale. Ill head to that category to ask a question.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow,
Starting off right I see!
What you have is O gauge track and O scale Loco 1:48
You need a minimum of O-72 curved track to run that engine

Z4000. Legacy and a nice Legacy Locomotive. You must be Santa getting ready to pack up my X-mas gifts!


----------



## pursual (Feb 14, 2013)

It's not mine, our companies owner brought the stuff in for a little track design contest. I never imagined model trains could be so heavy...


----------



## pursual (Feb 14, 2013)

In case any of you are interested, my real question is how can I get a steady voltage from the track to an accessory in a car. I want to stick make a computerized LED sign that reads out our companies tweets, but that big Z4000 thing says that it is delivering up to 40 volts to the tracks, which would be way too much. Is there something I can buy to get a stable 12 volts or so?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

There is a throttle on the Z4000. That controls the voltage you send to the track.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you want a static lighted display? Without running the loco?
If that's the case, what is the power requirement of your sign, AC or DC and voltage.


----------



## pursual (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanted the display on the train. I could run it off batteries if needed, but I would much rather:

a. be able to have the sign come on when the throttle is sending at least a certain voltage (and work even when the throttle is very high)

or 

b. have the battery pack recharge from the track.

I would think I would need some sort of voltage regulator circuit. The trains seem to have a lot of lights, etc that work at different throttle ranges, so it would be like that. I can get away with 5 volts dc, or 12vdc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, the max voltage from the Z4000 is really 20 volts.

Here's one simple way to power from track voltage and get constant intensity lights. I've used this in passenger cars.


----------



## pursual (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice....so you think my track is AC? I never would have guessed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since the Z4000 is strictly an AC transformer, and Legacy stuff ONLY runs on AC, it was an easy call.  Virtually all O-gauge 3-rail stuff runs on AC, with the exception of a short stint in the 80's where Lionel went super cheap and tried to sell DC models.


----------

